# The Adventures Of My Pony Club and Three Day Eventing Pony and I.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

This is the place where I will post about our daily training (including notes and pictures - Once I find the camara). Our goals are pony club and three day eventing.

This is our training programme:

Monday- Dressage *Gaits* (We work on all four gates in both directions*
Wednesday- Ground Polls and Games (Barrels, Bending, ect)
Thursday- Dressage- Cones and Circles (Lets use our letters and work on circles and S's and diagonals)
Friday- Bareback Day (Lets do walk, trot and canter bareback)
Saturday- Lesson (Our lesson day)
Sunday- Jumping, Groundwork and Dressage! Lets just have some fun with different things!

~~~~~

Today was Saturday so we went to our normal lesson. We both did really well. We won flag races and two out of three events. We are starting to canter in our lesson and my instructor says we both have improved majorly from the first time she first saw us ride. We had to do sitting trot and I must say that I am getting better at it everyday.

Maddie,


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

great job. how r u suppoesed to remember that?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I wrote it down....


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

hey that is great. hopefully you all will have alot of fun with your training.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds awesome, Maddie!!  
Keep us posted! Glade your lesson went well!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well today we did some dressage (collecting and exstending) and some halt to trot and trot to halt translations. We did really well. We also did some ground poles he would slowly try to drift out but in the end we were going great!

we also did some walk trot and canter bareback. We had a few bucks when I first got on but then he stopped and was quite happy to work. He hates the mount but loves bareback riding. Oh well he will get better.

We also did some barrels, he seemed to get the idea really well! I was very happy. We cantered the patten twice. 

So far our training is going great!

Maddie


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Its raining here Chances are we won't be able to ride this afternoon but if its dry enough I might give him a lunge. Otherwise I'll just give him a really good brush.

Maddie,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

The rain has stopped and it seems that we can ride, I will try and get dad out and do some small cross jumps, if I feel up to it. I would really like to become more solid in my legs. So maybe just more ground poles and walk trot and canter holding my posistion.

Maddie XxXxX


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Mondays ride: What a fun day! We did bareback as I didn't have much time. When I went to mount he let me on but about 3 seconds after I mounted he did 2 big bucks AND I stayed on. We did walk, trot and canter and he threw in a buck. Overall a great ride.

Todays ride: The best ride we have EVER had. Mum was with us today and we did great walk, trot, canter and square halt. We exstended and collected all three gaits as well. Then we did some small cross bars, I got mum to watch my legs and I didn't throw them back or put my toes down (I kept my heals down). And for the first time I believe I FINALLY went with him over the jumps. We did the jumps from trot and canter in both directions without a problem. Only one bar was knocked! He also stood nicely while I mounted and dismounted. He was slightly un-responsive the first time I asked for a halt but then after that he was fine. I also did my sitting trot very well but it still needs more work for when he gets a bit faster.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Hey,_

_Well. I promise. I will attempt to update this after each ride._ 

Well....Where to start....Well Chinga has been going great in the dressage part of this! Our jumping didn't go so well last time we jumped. But hopefully Saturday we will have improved. As Saturday is the next time we will be jumping. 

Hmmm...We worked on the walk to canter translation today. He got it a bit but would pop a bit of a trot in between them. Practise Makes Perfect.


----------

